# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering abt placement papers for reliance industries for mech engrs.

## smsavaliya

hi everybody 
can anybody help me to give ideas and apti n tech papers for RIL for mech engineer freshers??

----------


## r_a_c_a_4_u

i too require intervciew qurestions i have tomorriow my interview at VASHI ...

----------

